# Freshwater artificial reef



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

I was reading an interesting article about Lousiana freshwater artificial reef program to help with black bass fishing and and other species as well...

The massive flats in Livingston away from the good white bass trolling areas would really benefit from more structure.. There are huge areas of livingston that seem to hold very little fish and the main thing missing is structure..

I know people put out structure for cappie (stakes, pvc balls..ect) but it would be nice to see a program like Lousiana has...

It said the La. side of Toledo Bend has 17 reefs installed so far... Maybe more by now..

What are your thoughts... ?

Here is a link to the article..

Louisiana agency plants artificial reefs across state.

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/...ews/story?page=b_story_BT_la_artificial_reefs


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Sounds good. Most of our lakes around here could use some more structure.

Matt


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Structure IMO makes lakes better. More habitats, more cover, more breeding places, etc.
RT


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

Here are a few of my own.


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

Pope said:


> Here are a few of my own.


Those are nice.... and will last a lot longer than christmas trees and pine tops and won't snag...

I've seen some pretty nice designs for PVC searching the internet...

I'm sure many of you know that marine reefs have really changed parts of the gulf from watseland to thriving fisheries..

Alabama has done an amazing job with marine reefs.... way more reefs than Texas the last time I checked..


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Seems like a great idea to me. The great lakes have some so why shouldn't we?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Leave all that stuff out of Hidden Cove, so I can drift! LOL!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Any info on the color choice, I'm gonna see a few at the end of my dock real soon.


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

I just used what was available. They will become encapsulated by algae anyway. That is half the point. Use what you have. I have dozens of these around area lakes.


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Leave all that stuff out of Hidden Cove, so I can drift! LOL!


SS..

I think the livingston guides could to get together and come up with some good places in need of structure that are almost never fished because they don't hold many fish at anytime during the year.....

Outside of the shoreline, lump, the beacon bay channel and a few spots I've found, the huge ash flats don't seem to hold a lot of fish and would be a pretty good place to start.. That area is massive..

Much like the wasteland of the NW gulf, outside of flower gardens, rigs, wrecks and other man made structure there are huge area's the reefs make come alive in just a few years..

It would be nice to have two or three more lumps to help with fishing traffic and pressure on the south end of the lake..

Also some lakes are losing there structure due to time and could use a boost..

Just a thought...

The hybrid situation is another thing that should change as well..


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Conroe could use some of those


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

So what does one need to do? Is there approvals that have to be obtained before anyone just starts dumping them in the lake? I would guess the Corps of Engineers or TPWD would have something to say about it. It looks like a great project to undergo, and maybe even some fund raisers would in order to pay for the materials needed.

GoneFish'n
Charlie:fish:


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

I agree redduck. That story sounds just like Conroe. The lake has been filled with vegetation several times but the residents whine and cry about it til TPWD does something about it. Twice during my lifetime I have seen Conroe's bass fishing go from great to bad because of the removal of the vegetation. Put the reefs in at least they will stay put for a long time. But the residents will find something to complain about the reefs also. No point in trying!


----------



## e.k (Mar 10, 2010)

That is exactly right !!! It has been the same with the crappie. They will be real good for another year or so and then it will all go down hill again because all the vegetation is gone.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I for one will support a group effort to improve the fishing. It would require some planning to carry out a decent program.
Without naming names to protect the stupid I can say I heard a conversation between the head man at the dam and a marina owner a few years ago.
It concerned some unused pilings in the lake. The TRA man said, "Remove them". The marina man ask "Why?" The TRA man said, " We sell water and do not want anything man made in our lake that is not attach to the shore".
BTW, TRA enforces a fee for docks and bulkheads. I am sure they would have some policy that covered a reef building plan that was large enough to impact and benefit the fishing in any given area.
Might be worth a try. Give them a call.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Techohorn, read my last 2 reports from Ash Flat in the cat fish lounge, then tell me there are not many fish there, lol.


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

How many of those would you have to drop in an area for it to be worthwhile?


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Techohorn, read my last 2 reports from Ash Flat in the cat fish lounge, then tell me there are not many fish there, lol.


 I don't think anyone that knows the lake would dispute the fact lake livingston is one of the premier catfish lakes in the world and catfish can be found everywhere..

And I'm sure there are very few people that would dispute the fact that crappie and black bass would benefit from more structure in many parts of the lake..

The more I read about the project in Louisiana the more it sounds promising for Livingston, Conroe and many lakes across the state to help increase the habitat for and maybe help moderate the boom bust cyle for fish like large mouth bass and crappie..

If there was 100 acres of man made artificial reef that would leave 82,900 of the 83,000 acres free of mand made reefs..

Your one of the best fisherman on the lake so what are the cons for a project like the ones going on in other states?

I was hoping to hear your thoughts..? Pro or Con..


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The open water fish like stripers, white bass, cat fish, do well in the lake because they have so much shad to eat and good places to ambush them. The LMB don't do very well in Livingston because of all of the bullheaded shore lines. This does not let the LMB fry get to grow up in skinny water flats like in lakes where there is not so much bulkheaded bank.
The structures would help the crappie and the LMB for sure, but only to some limited degree because the white bass and catfish eat the small fry like they were shad when they don't have big skinny flats to grow up in.
Just my 2 cents.


----------

